# Carving Knives



## Foot Patrol (Feb 15, 2016)

I saw that @NYWoodturner posted a Chef's knife he made so i thought i should post one up too. I received an order for 2 knives that would be used for a Annual BBQ. Since I had never made one before I did a lot of research on the type of steel I could use and heat treat myself. I ordered some 52100 steel from the NJ Steel Baron. I cut out 3 knives from the bar. Two with an 8 1/2 " blade and one with a 10" blade. My wife quickly claimed the 10" as hers and would hear nothing from me so I processed the order with the other 2.

The design, with some of my own modifications, I took from some knives I have seen from P. Wheeler an accomplished knife maker. The woods I decided to work with was black ash burl and rib fruit burl from All Righteous Woods in MA. 

Here are some of the Handle sanding shots so you can see the lines. I have never made a composite knife handle before using 2 woods with liners. This was fun but took a while to glue up so the lines matched. I am pretty happy with the 2 knives and they are pretty close in matching one another. Overall length was 13 1/2 and 2 inches at the heal. Satin finish to 400 grit. Rockwell 61/62 and hard to sand.



 



 

I did not get a shot with my Makers mark and wish i did now.



 

The smug you see near the bolster is Renaissance wax that i put on for protecting the blade. I ground the blades down to .008 thickness before sharpening. They should have no problem cutting at the BBQ.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2016)

Where did you get that thing a ma bob to hold your knife


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Where did you get that thing a ma bob to hold your knife


That would be called a "Knife Vise"

That is some fine work Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> That would be called a "Knife Vise"
> 
> That is some fine work Scott


I had a brain cramp and thing a ma bob covers a lot of things. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Where did you get that thing a ma bob to hold your knife



Tony I had the knife vise custom built for me from pictures I saw on the web. I would be helpless without it. I use if for all file work I do and for hand sanding the handles. It is one of the tools I could not live without.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony I had the knife vise custom built for me from pictures I saw on the web. I would be helpless without it. I use if for all file work I do and for hand sanding the handles. It is one of the tools I could not live without.


I've got to get something.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 15, 2016)

Can a mod fix the title to "Carving Knives".


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2016)

Scott - Those are great looking. I bet those composite handles were a pain... What did you think of the 52100? I like it a lot. 

PS - Fixed your title.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 15, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Scott - Those are great looking. I bet those composite handles were a pain... What did you think of the 52100? I like it a lot.



Scott I really liked the 52100. It was easy to grind both before and after heat treating. Held the grind line true and did not warp. Hard as nails. The only downside was that hand sanding took forever. I plan to continue to use it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 15, 2016)

Couple of nice knives @Foot Patrol . They should be worth quite a few pounds of BBQ.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I've got to get something.


Pop, Sell a nice square one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Scott I really liked the 52100. It was easy to grind both before and after heat treating. Held the grind line true and did not warp. Hard as nails. The only downside was that hand sanding took forever. I plan to continue to use it.


It is also my favorite non-stainless steel.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2016)

Like the wood combination and the spacer color combination is interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

